# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Xin hỏi chỗ mua thép lò xo lá.

## Huudong

Các bác có biết chỗ nào bán thép lò xo lá ( ngoài cái chợ Hà Tôn Quyền ra, do em tìm rồi mà ko có ) loại thanh cán sẵn bản 40mm, dày 5mm không? chỉ giùm em với, em tìm khắp khu chợ hà tôn quyền rồi mà ko có. Thank các bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

Ngay góc chợ Tạ Yên đứng ngoài lộ chính ( em chả nhớ tên đường ) nhìn vào bên tay Trái cả tấn đủ loại, hôm rồi em có mua khoản 20kg giá loại 30mm dày 3mm ,

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Ngay góc chợ Tạ Yên đứng ngoài lộ chính ( em chả nhớ tên đường ) nhìn vào bên tay Trái cả tấn đủ loại, hôm rồi em có mua khoản 20kg giá loại 30mm dày 3mm ,


chỗ nào bác nhỉ? trên đường Tạ uyên hay đường hà tôn quyền? Nếu trên đường tạ uyên thì là chỗ tạ uyên giao hà tôn quyền hay sao vậy bác?

----------


## cnclaivung

em ko nhớ tên đường mà nhìn ngoài đường chính vô chợ hai bên ôi thôi là sắt đấy, khúc ngoài đầu đủ loại bạc đạn vong bi , gối đở,bên tay trái có quán caffe thì phải,

----------


## Huudong

> em ko nhớ tên đường mà nhìn ngoài đường chính vô chợ hai bên ôi thôi là sắt đấy, khúc ngoài đầu đủ loại bạc đạn vong bi , gối đở,bên tay trái có quán caffe thì phải,


vậy để hôm nào em đi tìm, hôm bữa tìm mỏi mắt không có loại 5mm. Thank bác.

----------


## Huudong

> em ko nhớ tên đường mà nhìn ngoài đường chính vô chợ hai bên ôi thôi là sắt đấy, khúc ngoài đầu đủ loại bạc đạn vong bi , gối đở,bên tay trái có quán caffe thì phải,


ak, bác mua nó tính giá thế nào bác?

----------

